# directv tivo replacement



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

My samsung s4080r (series 2) with upgraded hard drive I installed from instantcake v6.4 just died (probably power supply). I really want to keep the programs on the drive for later viewing. A few questions:

1. If I purchase a replacement s4080r on ebay, can I just install the drive from the broken unit without re-imaging it with instantcake and losing the data/programs ?

2. Could the drive also be installed in a s4040r instead, (they are less expensive than the s4080r's)..

3. Assuming I have a replacement s4040r or s4080r can I just plug my access card in to activate it ? DTV told me I would have to pay 20.00 and re-order a new card by mail, but I have read posts that contradict this..

The broken unit is quite old and already having tuner 2 problems before it failed completely so it makes no sense to repair it.

I have the DTV monthly service plan and service tech is coming out on monday, however want a TIVO unit , not their crappy DVR, so I think I will have to solve this myself, with some help from the forum of course.

thanks.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

The power supply can be easily replaced.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php has them for $70

Or you could get a power supply out of an ebay Series2 DTiVo.

The shows on the HD will not be available if you move the drive to a new unit. They are married to the serial number on the main board.


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, I have some news, the unit mysteriously revived itself from the dead. So the powersupply is okay. However tuner 2 is now completely dead. 

So if I buy new unit can I keep the old one disconnected from the satellite and watch old stuff or will DTV deactivate it rendering the TIVO portion unaccessible ?

Also, anyone know if the new unit will need a new access card supplied by DTV for 20.00 or can I swap in the card from my old unit to the new s4040r or s4080r ?

thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes you can move your card. Simply explain to the CSR that your old unit died and have him remap your old card to the new ( to you ) unit. Take the card from the new unit and place it in the old unit, wait until it times out searching for satellite, press the Directv button, press select through the error message, go into the now playing list and watch your recorded shows on the old machine.

Or CCS corp can fix the tuner and every thing else (except the hard drive) for $100.00 flat rate.
The choice is up to you 
http://www.ccscorporation.net/dss.htm


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay RB thanks for the help. Also I noticed today that one of the LNB covers is completely missing, and the other is cracked. Can I buy replacement covers, or leave them and hope for the best ? The oval dish is about 8yrs old, so I am not too surprised with them baking in the San Diego sun all these years.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Check your local Walmart electronics department. They used to carry RCA dual LNB's for add on's to single LNB's. Also check radio shack and costco. good luck  Item on Ebay $.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/DirecTV-RCA-Dual-LNB_W0QQitemZ320346364539QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320346364539&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72&#37;3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

wow thats cheap ! can you mix and match any DTV LNB with and DTV Receiver ?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

superdigital said:


> wow thats cheap ! can you mix and match any DTV LNB with and DTV Receiver ?


Yes, I have done it, I put an RCA LNB on a DTV Sony dish.


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

I called DTV today however they deny my access card can be "remapped". They insist on a 20.00 payment for a new card. I don't see any options here ?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This is what is called CSR roulette, Try again or ask for a supervisor. It is not your fault that a unit broke and you should not have to pay for a new card to maintain your service. It is not your fault that they discontinued TiVo service. Their policy was to switch cards between broken and working units and they have sent no written notice of a change of policy.


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

rbtravis said:


> This is what is called CSR roulette, Try again or ask for a supervisor. It is not your fault that a unit broke and you should not have to pay for a new card to maintain your service. It is not your fault that they discontinued TiVo service. Their policy was to switch cards between broken and working units and they have sent no written notice of a change of policy.


I could perhaps say I am going to cancel service, but I spoke with 3 CSV's today and they all told me that technically it was not possible to remap the access card if the new unit has a RID, which it does. They claim a new card is the only way the receiver swap can be accomplished. Am I missing something ?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> This is what is called CSR roulette, Try again or ask for a supervisor. It is not your fault that a unit broke and you should not have to pay for a new card to maintain your service. It is not your fault that they discontinued TiVo service. Their policy was to switch cards between broken and working units and they have sent no written notice of a change of policy.


You're leading him down the wrong path. For a couple years now at least they have insisted on a new access card to activate any used receiver. 9 times out of ten that is the answer you are going to get. If he wants to keep calling and calling in hopes he can find that 1 CSR that will allow him to do it I guess he can, but he's most likely wasting his time. There was a time when you could take an access card and switch it to another receiver no problem, but those days are long gone once they killed the hacking with the latest gen cards. Again, he might get lucky if he calls in enough but for the most part it's $20 for a new card and that's been the policy for a while.

Not to say he couldn't get a credit for that $20 or free HBO or something to offset it. People do that all the time.


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Shibby,

I will push for a credit or some free programming. 2 of the 3 CSR's were actually very helpful and friendly. I could tell they honestly did not know how to do the card swap. One girl spent about 20min pinging other people in the call center trying to come up with a method but could not find a solution. From your reply it sounds like it may still be possible, but as you mentioned do I really want to spend all afternoon on the phone trying to get to the right person. Overall I have been pretty happy with their service to this point vs our local cable company. Thanks for the input. SD


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know if you can ask for a specific rep, but last month after playing CSR roulette a rep by the name of Amethyst transferred a card for me on a replacement for a broken unit. If not when you get transferred to the department that issues the new cards explain the problem to them, sometimes they know how to transfer the card.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea, I think if you can somehow get transferred to the "Access card department" they can override the computer and transfer a card to a different receiver, but the regular CSRs typically can't. But again, good luck getting transferred to them and then hope you get someone who's willing to do it. All that over 20 bucks.

I'd say if you can get 3 months of HBO or Showtime or a $10 a month credit for 3 months or something you'll actually come out ahead in the deal. Any CSR can hand out free programming like candy.


----------



## superdigital (Mar 6, 2009)

Great I will update next week once I get this resolved.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Seems like a lot of work for $20, but it's your time.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Does the s4080r have an RID number or not? Never had a Samsung just curious.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes Samsung has a Receiver ID


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Just ask for the access card dept & THEY can do the xfer - still have done it several times for clients with no problems...


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone with SD DVR's should stick with HDVR2's or equiv. That way if they go bad, you don't have to worry about contacting DTV to get cards remarried to replacement receivers. You just 'refresh'.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vast majority of the time activating old equipment requires a new card, $20. You may be able to sweet talk them into giving you a programming credit to offset it. Or call 100 times to get that one CSR that will transfer your old card, up to you if that time is worth 20 bucks.


----------

